# FYI for late-night surfers



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

I get a handful of PMs about this every week, figured I'd throw out a heads up.

I run a forum backup every night at midnight that dumps the entire database (around 900MB) as well as makes tarball of the entire filesystem (about 3GB), followed up by a wget call from an external server to automatically download the backups to a server I have at work. It's pretty processor-intensive, and it kicks off at midnight EST every night, lasting about 10 minutes or so. If you're on the forums around that time and you get a couple of page timeouts, that's why.


----------



## David (Jul 16, 2006)

ahhhh... often times I think my internet shut off or something during that time. This is always good to know.


----------

